# CM10.1 Nightly's for Showcase?



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

Where do I find the latest for the S950C? I'm running the 02162013 build. Thanks.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Rcecarbldr said:


> Where do I find the latest for the S950C? I'm running the 02162013 build. Thanks.


https://www.box.com/shared/gixuw02kkkwkqvjjrtvm


----------



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

Well i tried to flash the new nightly but I keep getting an error message and Installation Aborted. I wiped both Delvik and Cache first. What's the problem?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Rcecarbldr said:


> Well i tried to flash the new nightly but I keep getting an error message and Installation Aborted. I wiped both Delvik and Cache first. What's the problem?


What's the error message?


----------



## Rcecarbldr (Feb 13, 2013)

I forget what it said. Something about the SD card which is a brand new 8GB card and I just put it in a week ago. I ended up doing a Restore and have left it alone for now. I'll probably try again shortly.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Rcecarbldr said:


> I forget what it said. Something about the SD card which is a brand new 8GB card and I just put it in a week ago. I ended up doing a Restore and have left it alone for now. I'll probably try again shortly.


Ok. If it's a different sd card than when you originally flashed then CWM might be just giving you fits. You could try popping in your old one, puttin CM10.1 and gapps on it and then flash it. Then go back to your newer sd card once you're done.


----------

